# Game #31: Phoenix Suns (19-11) @ Golden State Warriors (7-21) - 12/26



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Saturday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PST
Where: The Oracle - Oakland, CA
TV: local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 124 - 93 vs Los Angeles Clippers*











*Phoenix Suns (19-11) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Golden State Warriors (7-21)

Starters: 








[PG] Stephen Curry







[SG] Monta Ellis









[SF] CJ Watson









[PF] Corey Maggette







[C] Anthony Randolph *






*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Track meet is on.

17-17, Warriors with under 6 mins left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

21-19, Suns

Jrich off to hot start. 7 pts (3-4)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's struggling early. Hasn't attempted an official shot and is 1-4 in FT shooting and 2 TOs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jesus christ, the pace is way too fast now. Rushing shots, and mistakes. Though shooting % is not affected much haha.

29-28, Suns with 2:35 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash drains high arching shot.

GS turnover, Nash threw it down court and Dudley hit the 3. Matter of like secs.



36-35, Warriors at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with nice steal and then Curry fouls him. Clear path.


Then we turn it over on back to back plays which leads to scores.


Dragic drills a 3. Has 7 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bad foul by Lou.


49-48, Suns with *8:35 left * in the half.

This game alone shows how much we missed Barbosa.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare back in, Dragic fires a pass, and dunked it. Finally.


Ellis got by Jrich for the layup.


Hill on post up, and missed but Amare cleaned it up with the jam.


61-56, Suns 4:33 left.


Jrich gets clocked when he grabbed a reb, Ellis falls on him, they call a jump ball lol. WTF.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

71-70, Suns at the half. Suns shooting 60% and Warriors 55%


Nash 13 pts (5-10), 5 assists


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

71-70 @ at the half - jeez.

Not surprising, but still...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That was sweet. Curry behind the back to Ellis who passed it to a cutting Randolph who jammed it. 

Nash drains a jumper.

Both teams before that started out cold this half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Randolph flops and Amare picks up his 4th foul on a charge.


Jrich hits a 3, on the other end gets a steal and lays it in.


83-83 with 7:47 left.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Randolph still doesn't realize that Frye can shoot the ball...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash off a turnover, drives it to the hoop for a layup.

Then another one, Jrich with the jumper. 

Suns on 11-0 run.


89-83, Suns over 6 mins left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

briaN37 said:


> Randolph still doesn't realize that Frye can shoot the ball...


Yeah, only 2-3 teams have realized this.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Steve Nash heating up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW Dragic just schooled Randolph. Baseline full steam, stopped faked him out and layed it underneath.


Then Nash with a couple of **** you 3's. 26 pts now.


100-95, Suns 2:19 left.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> WOW Dragic just schooled Randolph. Baseline full steam, stopped faked him out and layed it underneath.



That was disgusting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sweet drive by Nash, left handed layup. and1.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Randolph is shooting really well today.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Yeah, he is. Good to see him starting and getting a ton of minutes. Once they get healthy, you know that'll stop. 


Nash with another **** you 3, and got the roll. 


108-104, Suns at the end of 3. 

Nash 32 pts (12-17), (6-10) 3pt%, 7 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare looks awful tonight.


Jrich stops the bleeding a little bit.

121-118, Warriors with 4:45 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley with a huge 3.

Then GS finally misses


Then off a Dudley miss, Amare gets grabbed going for a rebound AND THEY CALL IT ON HIM! WTF. 


Jrich gets a steal. 

Nash to Amare with pick n roll, who hammers it home. FINALLY. 

123-123.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Argh. Now, it's defense and bad offense. Then Warriors captialize. Though Warriors are allowed to get away with rape and bumping Nash a lot.



127-123, Warriors with 1:30 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with sick shot.


Then they get away with a shove, though Warriors turn it over.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

My feed is blurry did Nash make that last bucket or was it tipped in?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He made it.


Amare fouls out. Maggette gets 2 FTs. 20secs left.


Nash gets a quick score. Suns foul. 

Morrow misses a FT.

130-127, Warriors with 10.7 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

hrmm, we're skidding a bit here aren't we?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well me not posting in the game thread didn't work. I don't think Richardson or Amare want to stay here, so let's trade them!


----------

